# Bees, Bees, Bees



## NateS (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## greybeard (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice shots


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome shots. I've been hiking the last two weekends and have had so many awesome bug shots....that I can't get because I don't have a macro lens yet:x

thats next on my list though


----------

